# Dingoo A320



## Blastoise (Apr 5, 2010)

Iv been thinking about getting one for a while now. Is it worth it and what site is selling it for the cheapest?


----------



## Quanno (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know what you're going to use it for...

The dingoo is great for movie watching an games. Music quality is not really good. but supports quite some extensions. Linux can be run on it and it is possible to run gba games on it at fair speed.


----------



## Costello (Apr 5, 2010)

the emulation is pretty good on it, i like the console design too... feels like a good old handlhed.
playing SNES games on it FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Street Fighter 2 Turbo


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 5, 2010)

Just so you guys know, im gonna be using it for the emulation side of things. For movies and audio iv got other things for that.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Apr 5, 2010)

I got one. If you have movies with a high bitrate, the dingoo will have problems playing it. but medium quality videos run fine. it has a an assload of emulators, but it has a problem with simultaneously pressing the B & Y buttons. newer firmware should fix that. It has a TV input if you ever want to hook it up to a big screen, supports NTSC and PAL. It has some specialy made 3D games for the system(theres this Ridge Racer like game that I have become addicted to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .) It's a nice little system to have with you when there's nothing to do. What sold me when I bought it was the TV out connectivity. The idea of whipping it out and hooking it up to watch a movie was cool.

I got mine offa DX for 82 bucks(black)

Little hint: buy a case along with it.


----------



## deathking (Apr 5, 2010)

get it
i use the tv output function all the time for flv youtube movies / tv shows
i also have every gameboy and gameboy color game on it and so far 99% work flawlessly 
gba , genesis and snes need work which is being done but for what i use it for its a must have


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got one from Shoptemp with the discount code...



Where do they sell cases?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2010)

I've been thinking about one myself, for some reason I've gone a bit device crazy lately. Suddenly my head is all aflutter with thoughts of iPhones and Dingoos. I've never really been much of an on-the-go sort of gamer/video/music enthusiast. I generally stick to playing, watching, and listening to those things at home. As a portable emulator and mp3 player this could be right up my alley. I'll continue giving it more thought over the coming days, I do believe.


----------



## zeromac (Apr 8, 2010)

Meh i got a PSP


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 8, 2010)

I found a case on Ebay, but it seems overpriced.

I guess I'll just use the pouch that came with my GBMicro -- or if that is too small, a cheap PSP pouch from DX...

I wouldn't spend more than $2-$3 on a pouch....


----------



## sepinho (Apr 8, 2010)

I have both a Dingoo and a Wiz and I love both devices, even though they're somewhat redundant. 

If you decide to buy a Dingoo, install Dingux linux on it. Some of the native emulators are really good, such as the CPS1/2 and the GBA ones, but there's just so many more for Dingux. Such as UAE for example, which is amazing on such a tiny, low-cost device. 

btw, I've never encountered the infamous B&Y button problem. I think that's been solved with a firmware update months ago.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been tossing up whether to get one for a while now, but when I saw that they are $78 with the coupon at Shoptemp, I just bought one! Impulse buy, yes... but a good price for a Dingoo...


----------



## raulpica (Apr 8, 2010)

sepinho said:
			
		

> I have both a Dingoo and a Wiz and I love both devices, even though they're somewhat redundant.
> 
> If you decide to buy a Dingoo, install Dingux linux on it. Some of the native emulators are really good, such as the CPS1/2 and the GBA ones, but there's just so many more for Dingux. Such as UAE for example, which is amazing on such a tiny, low-cost device.
> 
> btw, I've never encountered the infamous B&Y button problem. I think that's been solved with a firmware update months ago.


I was thinking of getting it for UAE, originally. But since the lacklustre performances on PSP (I still love you, PSPUAE team!), I've decided that it needed a MORE powerful platform like the Pandora, so I'm waiting for that.
Especially if I want HD emulation and AGA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How's UAE on Dingux? A500 fullspeed? Also, seeing you also have a Wiz, how's Amiga emulation on that too? How are the Wiz's performances compared to Dingoo's? Is it faster overall?

Thanks


----------



## GexX2 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'ma wait and spend my monays on the pandora. If I wasn't holdin out for it, this would be what I'd get though.


----------



## nutella (Apr 8, 2010)

while it is an awesome little machine, there are so many little things that really piss me off about the dingoo. ive never heard of these issues from other people but ive noticed that:
- if you take the screen protector off, your pretty much screwed. i managed to put it back of but i eventually had to resort to tape to stick it back on. it looks ugly
- screen gets stress marks easily
- i have a crapload of dust underneath my screen that cant be removed without taking it apart and thats not even worth it because the last part that comes off is the screen, so im not doing that.

the big point im trying to make is get a case for it. a hard case and take REAL good care of it. i love it, but now my dingoo looks like shit because i never got a hard case for it, even though i took real good care of my dingoo.

anymore info you need, just goo to dingoonity.org


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips... I have 2 hard cases for my GBMicro, so I'll see if either of those fit...


----------



## dudereno (Apr 8, 2010)

I got one mainly for MAME. Playing oldschool arcade games on a handheld is great. Basically, the device fits my needs as most of the games I enjoy are


----------



## sepinho (Apr 8, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting it for UAE, originally. But since the lacklustre performances on PSP (I still love you, PSPUAE team!), I've decided that it needed a MORE powerful platform like the Pandora, so I'm waiting for that.
> Especially if I want HD emulation and AGA
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the Dingoo _is_ more powerful than the PSP, MHz-wise. UAE is still very much a WIP, so don't expect flawless fullspeed emulation for every game. And it doesn't do AGA, I'm afraid. We're gonna have to wait for the Pandora for that.

There's a compatibility list on the developers homepage, which is kinda confusing because it applies to both the DC and the Dingoo version. 

I originally bought the Wiz, because it was the first low-cost handheld to have Amiga emulation. It plays Kick Off 2 at fullspeed, which is all that matters to me. I haven't really tried enough Amiga games on both devices to make a final statement on which one's better. But I assume it's the Wiz, because the Amiga emulator is older and thus more mature.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 10, 2010)

Screw Dingoo.  Get a Wiz.


----------



## Another World (Apr 13, 2010)

nutella5600 said:
			
		

> - if you take the screen protector off, your pretty much screwed. i managed to put it back of but i eventually had to resort to tape to stick it back on. it looks ugly



none of the 17 dingoos i've ordered and used had screen protectors on them. not sure what you are talking about.

back ontopic...
the dingoo native o/s emulates nes, snes, mega drive, atari 800, atari 7800, capcom playsystem 1 & 2, neogeo arcade, game gear, atari lynx, tg-16, coleco vision, game boy advance, master system, hmmm i'm probably missing a few.

if you dual boot linux you can add updated emulation, some good homebrew, mame, amiga pc games, psx (with limited support), and much more

this has been my favorite hand held and it is totally worth the price. i use my gb micro soft felt bag to keep it safe when i'm out and about. it has already taken a few trips with me across the country. video playback is so-so on it. some stuff drops frames but can be fixed on a reencode. mp3 playback is perfect. the dingoo supports so many formats, more than i care to use or test. i've made use of the voice recorder while out and about, and even the fm radio.

the dingoo can accept up to 8gb of external expansion memory. you can use a micro sdhc card with a mini-sd adapter. it works very well.

here is what you need to know.
the "HK" branded dingoo appears to be a failed attempt to make the dingoo cheaper. it uses 1/2/4 gb memory chips. the 4gb versions have split memory which causes all of the native o/s homebrew to fail and not work. there is an unbricker for this "HK" version now, thanks to some homebrew hacking, so users don't really have to worry. however, it is generally recommended to stay away from this build of the dingoo. 

the export version does not have "HK" in the serial number and comes standard with 4gb of memory.

there are reports of the dingoo showing the "HK" issues but not having "HK" in the serial number. this is due to the fact that dingoo digital OEM'ed the design and allowed other companies to produce the unit without the "dingoo digital" seal. 

to be sure you are getting what you pay for buy from a really good reseller and ask questions.

the dingoo has d-pad and button issues. not everyone is affected by them, but 2 out of 2 dingoos that i ordered from DX had problems. the first had a d-pad problem. i was unable to press left and down at the same time. i got a replacement sent (after 3 months from opening my CSE ticket) and the replacement has “down” problems. it isn't that responsive.

the second dingoo from DX had emulation issues. every emu would freeze up for a split second, it was completely random. i tried everything to fix it. it was really disappointing because this dingoo had a perfect d-pad, it was so solid and responsive. that dingoo took just under 6 months to get a refund on. 

links that will help you:
http://www.dingoo-digital.com/
http://www.dingoonity.org/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dingoo
http://dingoowiki.com/index.php/Main_Page

where to buy:
U.S.: http://dingoo-digital-usa.com/
shipping is high but the owner is easy to talk to. he will accept returns.
UK: http://www.dingoo.co.uk/
this seller is highly recommended on the forums but he won't ship outside the UK

avoid thinkgeek.com. i contacted them and they are selling the "HK" dingoo. they said it was produced especially for them by a 3rd party manufacturer and does not have the "HK" in the serial number.

avoid dealextreme because if you have a problem it could take up to half a year to get it fixed =(.

shoptemp.com has the dingoo and is associated with gbatemp. this means that they should have better quality of service because costello and shaun are involved with them. with that said you are still dealing with chinese resellers. pay attention to their 6 month return policy. it might be worth buying from them just for that. but they do require the buyer to pay some return shipping in some instances. read the fine print.

i hope this post helps.
-another world


----------



## david432111 (Apr 13, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> none of the 17 dingoos i've ordered and used had screen protectors on them. not sure what you are talking about.


The one I bought in Nov 09' has a screen protector, I'm not sure the latest batch does however.


----------



## reimu (Apr 13, 2010)

The Dingoo fits almost perfectly in any DSLite case... at least mine does. Mine is still in good condition, no problems in 6 months. Oh and it CAN accept up to 16gb of external memory (mine works fine) just be careful how fast the card is (over class 2) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. For better emulation, take everyone's advice and install Dingux.


----------



## Another World (Apr 15, 2010)

reimu said:
			
		

> Oh and it CAN accept up to 16gb of external memory (mine works fine) just be careful how fast the card is (over class 2)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats interesting because the word from dingoo digital is that the the mini-sd slot can only be expanded up to 8gb. you have a 16gb card in there and working?

-another world


----------



## Gagarin (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a questions:
GP2X Wiz or Dingo? Maybe just wait for Pandora?
Can you update the Dingo system? I mean, it looks ugly and has some misspellings.
Can someone post a video of fully loaded Dingo with homebrew and all its possibilities?


----------



## Atashi (Apr 27, 2010)

The one I got from ShopTemp did come with the screen protector already on. It has the Dingoo Digital seal on the back and the pawprint and no 'hk' in the serial number. However, it performs exactly like the 'hk' units including requiring that I use the 'hk' hacked flashing tool and the 'hk' modified software. Build quality is good, and functionality (using the community-supplied software) is good.

There are custom firmwares available that have corrected the spelling mistakes and other issues. Eg. the original firmware does not allow you to reskin or retheme the Dingoo, if you want to customize the look you have to load a custom firmware. I've even hacked my Dingoo's firmware so that it can play my iTunes downloads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (unprotected m4a files - it can't do the older protected m4p ones).

One of the emus I didn't see in Another World's list was Game Boy (original) and Game Boy Colour. This is one of my most-used emus on the Dingoo, and it works great.

I've recently put Dingux on, dual-booting with the native firmware. Both OS's have their strengths and weaknesses, and it's nice having the dual-boot capability to have all those options available in such a small package.

Cheers!


----------



## thaddius (Apr 28, 2010)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> GP2X Wiz or Dingo? Maybe just wait for Pandora?


The Wiz has really mushy buttons and is a bit more expensive. The pandora, while potentially being a lot more powerful than the wiz or Dingoo (and similarly, a lot more expensive) is a dubious investment seeing as how they haven't even released it yet. I hope they're not screwing with people and I hope that they acctually release the damn thing, but I'm not holding my breath for it.

The Dingoo is cheap[er\est] and does most of the same things as the Wiz, especially since people keep porting things from Wiz to Dingux.


----------



## sepinho (Apr 28, 2010)

The Wiz' one last - but important - claim to fame is its AMOLED touch screen. It's beautiful to look at and the touch screen makes SCUMMVM (or the UFO/XCOM port) so much more fun to play. I have to admit that I find myself using my Dingoo more than my Wiz, but that's mainly because it's smallest and cheapest of my handhelds, so I basically have it with me most of the time.


----------



## FabAnroid (Apr 28, 2010)

As I see it, the Pandora guys missed the boat. Sure, a couple of years ago when they were first going to release it, it would have been awesome. The thing is, we now have netbooks for roughly the same price as a Pandora with more power and memory, and all you need to do is use a USB controller and you can game exactly like in the old days. 

The Wiz is cool, but it's not worth the huge price difference for me, especially since it can't run mode 7 or super fx games well enough to really be playable.


----------



## Another World (Apr 29, 2010)

atashi: the last i looked the gbc emu was a beta, i should check for it again. 

http://www.dingoo-digital.com/downloads/themes/zelda-theme

what are those then, they say they are for the native o/s and not a homebrew native firmware.

-another world


----------



## Atashi (Apr 29, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> atashi: the last i looked the gbc emu was a beta, i should check for it again.
> 
> http://www.dingoo-digital.com/downloads/themes/zelda-theme
> 
> ...



I don't know if the gnuboy emu is still in beta but it works very well. For the handful of gb games I play, I find it works better than Lameboy on the DS.

Re. the themes, it's 'native' firmware, i.e. not Dingux, but you do need to use a customized (hacked) version of it. The original firmware keeps the theme files in a hidden partition, but most of the CFWs are modified to move the theme files into the normal partition so you can access them. It's a minor inconvenience, but once you've flashed a cfw it's pretty straightforward to modify the themes.

I started with the "pof" firmware that was based on v1.2, but I've modified it quite a bit since I got it.

-Atashi


----------

